# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si behet ksaj pune?

## bigD

Si i mar reputacionet se skam asnje?

----------


## ermela sweet

rep ta shtojne te tjeret nga postimit qe ti ben,ja une sapo e shtova reputacionin tind

----------


## Etna Etna

Ja shikoje si i merr  :buzeqeshje: 


Antaret e ndryshem te vleresojne per postimet e tua .Shkruaj gjera te bukura edhe te mencura qe te te vleresojme  :perqeshje:

----------


## bigD

> rep ta shtojne te tjeret nga postimit qe ti ben,ja une sapo e shtova reputacionin tind


Flm qe ma shtove ermela. Se kisha iden se si.

----------


## ermela sweet

gjithashtu edhe ti mund te shtosh rep e te tjereve

----------


## bigD

> Ja shikoje si i merr 
> 
> 
> Antaret e ndryshem te vleresojne per postimet e tua .Shkruaj gjera te bukura edhe te mencura qe te te vleresojme


Po e shikoj po nuk po shikoj gje, se di ca ka kjo llogarija ime!
Po une kam postuar dhe sme kan vlersuar. Po ja fut kot me duket! Shum te bukura do ti shkruaj [kur te kem koh kuptohet]shpresoj te me vlersoni Etna :buzeqeshje:  dhe te tjeret. 
Une i shikoj te gjith keta antaret ketu me rreputacione dhe me vjen inat, pse une nuk kam!!! Per tu habitur, por meqense jam i ri ketu ajo ka mundesi ddo jet arsyeja.

----------


## bigD

> gjithashtu edhe ti mund te shtosh rep e te tjereve


Si ja shton te tjereve se nuk e di?

----------


## ermela sweet

edhe une e re jam po kam arritur ti rrembej zemrat forumisteve :P

----------


## Etna Etna

> gjithashtu edhe ti mund te shtosh rep e te tjereve


Per momentin nuk e ka reputacionin e nevojshem per tju dhene pike te tjereve  :buzeqeshje: 





> Po e shikoj po nuk po shikoj gje, se di ca ka kjo llogarija ime!
> Po une kam postuar dhe sme kan vlersuar. Po ja fut kot me duket! Shum te bukura do ti shkruaj [kur te kem koh kuptohet]shpresoj te me vlersoni Etna dhe te tjeret. 
> Une i shikoj te gjith keta antaret ketu me rreputacione dhe me vjen inat, pse une nuk kam!!! Per tu habitur, por meqense jam i ri ketu ajo ka mundesi ddo jet arsyeja.


Kur klikon Panelin e Antarit ,ne fund ke reputacionet .Mund te shikosh qe te kam dhene une dhe Ermela  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ermela sweet

e di Etna flm edhe une sapo te dhash rep.

Degjo bigd poshte postimit ke kete shenjen si tru me ngjure roze klik aty dhe i shtohetb rep personit qe doshiron

----------


## Foleja_

> e di Etna flm edhe une sapo te dhash rep.
> 
> Degjo bigd poshte postimit ke kete *shenjen si tru* me ngjure roze klik aty dhe i shtohetb rep personit qe doshiron


apo nuk eshte peshore ajo shenja ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ermela sweet

se di mua si tru mu duk

----------


## ermela sweet

sa pike nimimumi duhet te kem qe te behem dhe une e pazevendesueshme? une kam 1879  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Foleja_

VIP(qe paske ti ) eshte shkalle me e larte se e pazevendesueshme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ermela sweet

jojo nuk eshte me e larte eshte i shkalle me poshte se kjo e jotja

----------


## Etna Etna

> VIP(qe paske ti ) eshte shkalle me e larte se e pazevendesueshme


Fole si mundet qe Vip > E pazevendesueshme ?  :buzeqeshje: 
Nga vete kuptimi i fjales them  :perqeshje:

----------


## ermela sweet

a ka vleresim me te larte etna se ky qe ke ti?

----------


## Etna Etna

> a ka vleresim me te larte etna se ky qe ke ti?


Me thene te drejten ,mos te bej kompententen kot ,nuk e di  :buzeqeshje: 
Por mendoj se jo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni54

edhe me sha ban hahahahah najkan ta qon sigurt rep hahahhahaah

----------


## skender76

> Si i mar reputacionet se skam asnje?


Me ket maske qe paske ti, do behesh vip shum shpejt.... :ngerdheshje:

----------

